# Testing thread after miscarriage - HCG test



## GemmaG

Hi ladies 

So I’m stepping back on this crazy rollercoaster of TTC again!

I had a miscarriage at 7 + 6 on Sunday so I’m 6 days in and my bleeding has finally started to stop. Just brown spotting now. So I’m starting this to try and find out were I am in my cycle. And hopefully to catch my ovulation. We have been recommended to wait one cycle for dating purposes but we are going straight back on it as this is our first natural pregnancy in 12 years.

So this is my tests from today. Waiting for my pregnancy tests to become negative and it’s getting lighter each day. Ovulation test is almost positive but I’m assuming it’s the pregnancy hormone being picked up. 

Crazy testing train here we come.......


----------



## HLx

Good luck to you hun, I really hope the next pregnancy is your forever baby ♡


----------



## Cath_Heather

Good luck sweets x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Good luck!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck hun x


----------



## GemmaG

Today’s tests. Pregnancy test slightly lighter than yesterday OPK is showing positive more so than yesterday. Still wondering if it’s showing positive because of the leftover HCG but it’s stronger than yesterday so don’t know what to think......


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I'd BD so you dont miss a chance.


----------



## GemmaG

Today’s tests...... will test again with afternoon pee to check the opk. If I keep getting positives over the next day or so I know it’s just the left over hcg. But getting there pregnancy test is far lighter today.


----------



## GemmaG

This afternoons OPK most definitely positive


----------



## Suggerhoney

Those opk tests are getting darker and that last one is definitely a positive if it was to do with left over pregnancy hormones wudnt they be getting lighter. I'm wondering if ure about to O hon. 
Good luck to you I hope u get ure rainbow baby asap <3


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I'd BD!!


----------



## GemmaG

So today’s tests. Pregnancy test is almost negative. I took an OPK this morning just to check and it wasn’t positive so I’m pretty sure it’s not HCG. This afternoons test is stronger than this mornings but not positive. Anyway we BD last night so you never know. Will keep doing the OPKs incase this wasn’t O


----------



## GemmaG

Today’s OPKs are negative. HPT still very faint but almost gone. I’m having a few mild cramps after having none since last Monday when the miscarriage was over so maybe ovulation cramps. We BD again last night so you never know. Unfortunately my husband is away for work the next three nights so that’s as much as we can do. Can only hope x


----------



## GemmaG

Going by this looks like my surge was on Sunday. Will keep testing each day to make sure we don’t miss anything.


----------



## Excalibur

I'm so sorry for your loss but I'm wishing you all the best for this cycle :hugs: :dust:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I would agree Sunday


----------



## GemmaG

Today’s test still slightly darker than I would like can’t remember how light they get after ovulation happens? It’s been that long since I’ve done any of this. Strange day today have had a bit of very mild cramping and just this evening some very light pink tinged cm. Not sure what that is but I’m sure miscarriages screw your body up quite a bit. But will keep going with the OPK tests and see what happens, worried that it wasn’t ovulation and my body is tricking me in some way so don’t want to miss any chances. Took 6 years to have the twins and another six for anything to happen naturally and that was a complete surprise. Thankfully negative HPTs the last few days.


----------



## GemmaG

Sorry for the yuck photo but not sure why this happening so soon. Haven’t had a hint of blood in nearly 8 days. Can I start my period this early? Although don’t feel like it’s coming yet. Only been 12 days since miscarriage....... if I ovulated on Sunday when I had the strongest line I’d be 4 days past today. Would drive you crazy I can’t wait to have some normality and some idea where I am. I would love to think implantation but I don’t believe we will get that lucky again so much so I’m looking at ICSI again and I think 4/5dpo would be a little too early. x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Could be implantation? I had it at 2dpo with my loss. I dont know it was implant that early but I know I had spotting at 2dpo


----------



## GemmaG

Testing day to ensure my tests are negative have to contact the hospital this morning to advise of the result. Putting it here for my own reference.


----------



## GemmaG

Again for my own reference last test HPT for a while. Completely negative


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck sweety it cud be ovulation bleeding.


----------



## GemmaG

OPK has gone positive again. Will only get one chance to BD before my husband goes away for work. Bummer but I can only try


----------



## Suggerhoney

I have it all crossed for you sweety


----------



## GemmaG

So just had a good bit of ewcm so that’s positive this is definitely ovulation I’d think and would make sense as counting my first day of bleeding I’d be on cd16 so that works out about right for me so il likely ovulate in the next few hours if I’m going by how I used to be before the miscarriage. Will BD in the next few hours and hope it’s enough x


----------



## HLx

Good luck! <3


----------



## GemmaG

Massive OPK surge and cramping. Hoping I ovulate real soon and I have enough swimmers there waiting. So gutted DH won’t be home tonight! No ewcm today after loads last night so fingers crossed it happens in the next few hours.


----------



## GemmaG

Testing out new IC’s that arrived today. Good to see no shadow lines and completely stark white as it should be. Wasn’t sure about getting them. Happy! Now to wait to see if Evap appears in next half hour. For my own reference I’ve attached a photo.


----------



## GemmaG

Test from yesterday BFN


----------



## GemmaG

Test from today? Questionable...... roughly 7dpo could be 6/7/8 depending on when I ovulated.


----------



## playgirl666

i can def see something on that last test x


----------



## LulaBug

I can see something on the last test for sure x


----------



## HLx

One step are awful for me, I didn't get a hint of a line until after it shown on a digi! Good luck x


----------



## GemmaG

Just updating this thread. New pregnancy confirmed at 13dpo with positive hcg urine test and repeat bloods.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------

